# Hyrum and Willard



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hit Hyrum yesterday and what a beautiful day and finally soft water. Park Ranger at the gate told us it was slow fishing...he did tell us that last Tuesday a guy caught a 10# Brown. :shock: Water temp on arrival at 1030AM was 42 fished until 2 didn't get anything. Water temp at the end of the fishing day was hovering below 44. Fish finder showed fish in about 20 feet of water and deeper just supspended.

Met FATBASS and his friend at North Marina of Willard today. FATBASS got his new boat...don't want to steal this thunder when he posts up. Water temp on arrival was 51. Water level in launch area is anywhere from 4-7 feet....with a drop to 2 feet sandbar going out onto the bay. Headed across to the west lights... water level going across the bay was anywhere from 9-13 feet. Fish'n partner hooked the back end of a Carp while trolling lost it about 10 feet from the boat. Nice size Carp though. That was all the fish'n excitment we mustard...water temp at the end of the day was hovering just below 55. 

Even though we didn't catch anything, man it sure is nice just being out on the soft water again and two beautiful days to do it. BRING ON THE WARMTH and get the ice of PV... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Gosh, thats too bad. I am still trying to find good open water fishing somewhere around the northern part of the state...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

THAT'S IT ???? SHOW US THE DAMNED BOAT !!!! /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\ 

ps...nice shirt Beavis :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

K2- 

Sorry no fish. 

fatbass-

Yes, show us the damned boat! :lol:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> THAT'S IT ???? SHOW US THE DAMNED BOAT !!!! /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\
> 
> ps...nice shirt Beavis :mrgreen:





LOAH said:


> Yes, show us the damned boat! :lol:


FATBASS hope you don't mind...snapped this of ya.  Sure was nice meeting you and whiskey bro (tell him hello from us)...next time lets take two ways so we can stay in touch. We had a great time...glad you got all the whiz bang buttons and gizmos figured out and passed the ole ops checked... 8) ENJOY THE NEW TOY. Let's do it again as we love to fish especially with good company!! :mrgreen: :wink: :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet ride. 8)


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

Saw quite a few boats on the Bay from the "perch" on Brother-in-law's porch high above Willard this afternoon. Drove out to check out the action. Walked across the north marina just above the boat ramp without hardly getting my feet wet. Brother-in-law got a 2.7 lb wiper from a guy pulling out at the ramp. Their only catch (on a fly rod black nymph type fished on sinking line). I cut my finger filleting it but will probably survive. I'll use it to make a nice fried rice dish. Looks like Willard is going to reward small boats this year...so much for the rich boys. Hey buddy whoever you were...thanks for the fish...and the info.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow , I was surprised at how many people were there at Willard today . I had some success .


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Woo hoo! Nice and plump!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

K2 thanks for the reports and pictures. Sorry no fish.

Fatbass nice boat, hope you get into the wipers soon.

Hellsabgler69 nice fat wiper.

By the looks in the pictures there is a lot of beach on the west side again. Time to take the dogs and spend the day on the beach.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice ride fatbass! How much did it set you back, that is exactly the type of boat I hope to upgrade to in the next year or two. I would imagine much better than the old tuna can boat huh?


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> Wow , I was surprised at how many people were there at Willard today . I had some success .


Nice wiper Randy, I knew I should have tried the S/W corner on my last trip there. Looks like they are starting off with plenty of food this year, sure hope the shad have a good spawn. Another 5* temp increase and the catching should make a big jump  . 
With all the warming weather, it's not surprising there were so many people out there yesterday. Sure hope they let a little more water in there this year, even if it is only a couple of feet  .


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

South Canyon started pumping mud Sunday- it's possible that Hyrum could start to get dirty soon.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Lots of fish caught sunday Wiperhunter . I lost 4 others casting the shore line . but bank tanglers were scoring some nice fish and limits . Seen baby catfish (1.5") surfacing around my boat . I bet the wipers were taking a few fer dinner . Didn't hook anything trolling .


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

That is good to hear and you are so right, it is very hard to catch a wiper this time of the year while trolling. In years past only those that were throwing plastics or cranks close to shore were catching fish. Predator told me some years past that he caught them while using bitsy bugs with a pork rind trailer.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> There's no thunder to steal today, K2Muskie! No bites today. :? We did get out and figure what all those switches and buttons are for in the new boat however. *\-\*
> 
> The whiskey bro and I trolled various crankbaits through the trough by the light pole and along the north dike coming back. Water was 51* going out at 10:00 and 56* when we trailered up at 3:30. Got a heck of a ******* tan- hands, face and back of the neck. Here's a pic of Cap'n fatbass standing in his new boat:[attachment=0:35bx0zxj]capnfatbass.JPG[/attachment:35bx0zxj]


You been workin out Cap'n Bass? Looks like you have a lot of fishing to do. :wink:


----------

